# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  هل كتاب (تمام المنة للعزازي) أفضل من كتاب (فقه السنة للسيد سابق)؟

## متبع

السلام عليكم هل كتاب تمام المنة في فقة الكتاب وصحيح السنة للعزازي أفضل من كتاب فقة السنة للسيد سابق؟

----------


## متبع

للرفع

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
حقيقة أنا أرى أن كتاب فقه السنة للشيخ سيد سابق رحمه الله ، هو الأصل في هذا الباب ، وقد قال فيه الشيخ الألباني - رحمه الله - في مقدمة تمام المنة (ص10):
(( أما بعد، فإن كتاب فقه السنة للشيخ سيد سابق من أحسن الكتب التي وقفت عليها مما ألف في موضوعه ، في حسن تبويب وسلاسة أسلوب مع البعد عن العبارات المعقدة التي قلما يخلو منها كتاب من كتب الفقه ، الأمر الذي رغب الشباب المسلم في الإقبال عليه والتفقه في دين الله به ، وفتح لهم آفاق البحث في السنة المطهرة ...... ولقد كان صدور هذا الكتاب - فيما أرى - ضرورة من ضروريات العصر الحاضر ............ 
من أجل ذلك كنت ولا أزال أحض على اقتنائه والاستفادة مما فيه من السنة والحق .........)).
وبعد ذلك صدرت عدة كتب تميزت بكثير مما تميز به كتاب فقه السنة ، منها :
- (( صحيح فقه السنة وأدلته وتوضيح مذاهب الأئمة )) إعداد الأخ كما السيد سالم في 4 مجلدات ، وله أيضًا كتاب (( الفقه المصفى )) صدر منه فقه العبادات فقط في مجلد.
- (( الوجيز في فقه السنة والكتاب العزيز )) تأليف الشيخ عبد العظيم بدوي ، مجلد.
- (( تمام المنة في فقه الكتاب وصحيح السنة )) كتبه الشيخ عادل عزازي ، في 4 مجلدات .
وكل هذه كتب حسنة ومفيدة وأيها اعتمدت عليه استفدت إن شاء الله ، اما المقارنة فلا داعي لها ففي كل كتاب ما ليس في بقية الكتب . وفقك الله وأعانك .

----------


## ربيع الأديب

((اللباب في فقه السّنة والكتاب)) في مجلد لصبحي حلاق / مختصر جميل اختصر فيه فقه السنة لسيد سابق رحمه الله ....

----------


## عبدالله ناصر الحسن

الموسوعة الفقهية الميسرة في فقه الكتاب والسنة المطهرة ....للشيخ حسين العوايشة من الكتب الفقهية المميزة أيضا .....

----------


## حسوني

هل كتاب ـ: 
(( تمام المنة في فقه الكتاب وصحيح السنة )) كتبه الشيخ عادل عزازي ، في 4 مجلدات ـ 
موجود على الشبكة ؟ 
فإن كان أرجو إفادتنا بالرابط ...
وشكرا لكم سلفا ...

----------


## أحمد السويد

تفضل -بارك الله فيك- :
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=231392

----------


## متبع

إخواني علي أحمد عبدالباقي ’ ربيع الأدب ’ عبداله ناصر الحسن جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

